# Perfection Salad



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2013)

Easter is fast approaching and I am starting to think about what the menu will be.  

This year it is a bit of a challenge because I have been trying to eat a low carb diet.

I had a flashback to our family dinners, covered dish suppers etc and this old recipe came to mind. 

Oh no, not a jello molded salad! 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Perfection Salad[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup boiling water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 small package lemon Jello (I use sugar free)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 T apple cider vinegar or fresh lemon juice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 t salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup cold water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup finely diced celery (grated carrot can also be used)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup finely shredded cabbage[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 T dehydrated onion flakes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/3 cup chopped stuffed olives drained well[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mayonnaise[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Pour boiling water over jello in bowl.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stir until jello is dissolved.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stir in vinegar, veggies, salt, and cold water.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Pour into mold, chill until firm.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Unmold on chilled plate, top with a generous dollop of mayonnaise or creamy blue cheese dressing.[/FONT]


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 8, 2013)

I remember this one -- served as a salad too, so we didn't "have" to eat a regular salad on our plate.   Besides family holidays, it was served at church dinners.   I like jello.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2013)

I bet one could make an interesting variation on this with unflavoured gelatin instead of Jello.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

That sounds interesting, have not heard of anything like that before


----------

